# Siemens Smartclient auf Ipad möglich



## Micha153 (28 Juni 2012)

Hallo an alle,
ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir schnell und kompetent helfen.

Ich stehe nun vor der Aufgabe eine Panelvisualisierung, die schon auf einem Rechner mit Smartclient zu sehen ist, auch auf dem Ipad des Geschäftsführers anzuzeigen. Gibt es da die Möglichkeit mit deem Smartclient zu arbeiten? Geht das überhaupt?

Ich danke im vorraus für eure Hilfe.

Micha153


----------



## spqr76 (29 Juni 2012)

Hallo ,
theoretisch kann es mit dem VNC App Funktionieren. Wenn das Panel schon die Smartserver Lizens drauf hat könnte das gehen.Das habe ich selbst aber noch nicht probiert , da wir ein Firmennetzwerk haben . Das wäre auch für das Iphone interessant. Unsere Admins laufen Amok wenn ich so eine Anfrage stelle.... ( Leider ) 
Wäre nett wenn du zurück schreiben könntest ob das funtzt.....


----------



## Matze001 (29 Juni 2012)

Ich habe es schon gemacht, und es funktion tadellos!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## mike1976 (22 Juli 2012)

@matze001 und wie hast du es erfolgreich zum Läufen bekommen.
Was benötige ich dafür?

MfG
Mike


----------



## Matze001 (22 Juli 2012)

Ganz einfach, irgend ein (kostenloses) VNC-App auf dem iPhone installieren.
Die IP von dem Rechner/Panel auf dem Smart-Client läuft eintragen.
Verbinden.
Freuen!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## mike1976 (22 Juli 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Info!!!!!

Gibt es bezüglich iPad sonst noch welche gute Apps mit d ich mich mit der Steuerung direkt verbunden kann,
Habe zb. Auf meinen android "s7droid" und mit dem kann ich mich direkt mit der Steuerung verbinden und steuern.

MfG
Mike


----------



## Markus Rupp (22 Juli 2012)

was auch tadellos funktioniert mit iphone oder ipad ist teamviewer. habe hier auch gute erfahrungen damit gemacht


----------



## Matze001 (22 Juli 2012)

Für Wago gibt es WagoLink bei Siemens ist mir nichts bekannt, aber vielleicht wäre das was für Jochen?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## mike1976 (22 Juli 2012)

Ja leider bei dem ipad/iphone sieht es, ausser mit dem remote programmen (vnc,teamviewer und co), eher schlecht aus was ich bis jetzt in erfahrung bringen konnte.
Und vor allem ohne eine zusätliche hardware.


----------



## Markus Rupp (22 Juli 2012)

liegt in eigentlichen aber an der mangelnden java-unterstützung. dieser mangel ist imenz groß, wenn man bedenkt das nahezu alle hersteller auf java-basierende systeme setzen


----------



## Matze001 (22 Juli 2012)

Naja bei Siemens kommst du damit trotzdem keinen Millimeter weiter!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Markus Rupp (22 Juli 2012)

wohl wahr. aber auch für siemens gäbe es hier entsprechende produkte (nicht von aber für siemens), aber auch hier, wieder auf java-basis. kurzum ist die anbindung von smartphones an solche systeme zur zeit recht schwierig


----------



## mike1976 (22 Juli 2012)

Ja das ist wohl war, habe ein ewon im einsatzt mit webserver und leider "nur java visu".
Habe was gelesen von "iControlCenter" ist ein app eben für das ipad/phone um 9,99.-, was mich aber nachdänklich macht ist der letzte update lieg schon eine weile zurück (17.06.2010).
Werde es mal testen denke ich.

mfg
Mike


----------



## Markus Rupp (22 Juli 2012)

http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/microbrowser/id362305097?mt=8

in verbindung mit spidercontrol ganz ok, ist die lösung mit java die ich für siemens angesprochen habe


----------



## mike1976 (22 Juli 2012)

Rupp schrieb:


> http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/microbrowser/id362305097?mt=8
> 
> in verbindung mit spidercontrol ganz ok, ist die lösung mit java die ich für siemens angesprochen habe



Alos so wie ich das verstehe, benötige ich die hardware von spidercontrol (webserver) und mit dem app kann ich mich verbinden, im grossen und ganzen?
Wo liegt den Spidercontrol preislich?
Oder liege ich falsch.

danke
mike


----------



## Markus Rupp (22 Juli 2012)

ne so falsch ist das nicht, das preislich weiß ich nicht, da ich das ganze als oem mache. aber unter ininet.ch solltest du weitere informationen bekommen


----------



## Nosediver (14 August 2012)

Was einwandfrei funktioniert ist die App "CloudeBrowse". Die Darstellung ist zwar nicht so toll und vorallem auf dem Iphone etwas klein, aber es funktioniert richtig gut. Java wird dort auf einem server ausgeführt und dann ähnlich wie bei VNC einfach auf dem Iphone dargestellt.


----------



## Markus Rupp (14 August 2012)

also das werde ich mir auf jeden fall mal ansehen, danke für die info


----------

